# What kind of shampoo to use....



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

hey like i said im new to owning pit bulls.... so i want to know what kind of shampoo is best for them...


I was told Tail and Mane... but i want to know what everyone else uses


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Msmith1 said:


> hey like i said im new to owning pit bulls.... so i want to know what kind of shampoo is best for them...
> 
> I was told Tail and Mane... but i want to know what everyone else uses


On all my dogs I use baby Shampoo, it does not hurt there eyes and it does not dry out the coat. I believe if it is good enough for a baby then it is good enough for my dogs

Deb


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

I use Solid Gold Super Sen Gelle on mine


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We use Mane and Tail, its a horse shampoo with conditioner in it . Very gentle and can be found at most feed stores or Tractor Supply.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> We use Mane and Tail, its a horse shampoo with conditioner in it . Very gentle and can be found at most feed stores or Tractor Supply.


Mane and Tail does not have conditioner in it. It has a co partner that is conditioner .. I know I use it for my hair

And you can purchase it at Walmart in either the pet section or the hair section

Deb


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

yea the lady from down the street from me has 2 rotts and she uses tail and mane.... her dogs coats always look nice and silky!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I use any shampoo that has oatmeal for its base. I like how gentle it is.


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

How often can someone give there dog a bath


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

bkwil said:


> How often can someone give there dog a bath


Depending on the situation...

- if dog has skin problems and vet recommends bathing it would be everyday to every other day.
- weather can also make a big play. if it is really hot a good nice cool off bath is nice daily 
- in general life of a dog some give there dogs baths once a week 
- I myself give my dogs baths when they need them only. They were ment to have nature on them so leave it ... 

But you must watch for if you intent to give baths in the winter time. Just like our skin they also get a bit drier in the winter and dandrif or dry skin can make a play.

Deb


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

I gave him a bath about a month and the next week he smelled again...I work him just about everyday either weight pull training or PP i thought it might be because of that...But i need to bath him atleast every other week would that be cool


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well truth be told I have never bathed Mikado or Chalice. They play in the lake in the summer and roll in the snow in the winter. I don't think they smell like anything but dog. You could wipe your dog down witha wet wash cloth with a little doggie shampoo on it.


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats it he smells like dog but i've been to people's home's that had dog's and didn't smell anything i just don't want my house to smell like dog


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i bathe about once a month if not twice. I have a steam cleaner so i vaccuum followed by the steam cleaner. Keep your furniture the same way if they are aloud where you are! it works you just have to be conciencious. We have 3 dogs and I'm paranoid about the dog smell too lol. No one says our house smells like animals. I clean with bleach where I can and I dust often. Also change your air filters regularly.


----------



## BlueTyco (Sep 26, 2007)

I agree I don't want that dog smell in our house also wolfie sleeps with us at night so we make sure he gets a bath often. The funny thing is whenever wolfie hears the the water running in the bathroom he comes a running. we have to pull him away from the tub...and i thought dogs hate to be bathe


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok cool i thought i was some kind of smell freak:hammer: good to know there are other freaks like me tooooo... But from my understanding giving to many bath's is not good for there skin or coat


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You're definately not alone, Freak! lol My boyfriend isn't a dog person (so he says, but i know he loves them all lol) and my deal with him was if i get one I have to pay for all of them (getting them, vet bills, food, toys, leashes, collars ect.)and to make sure that the house shows no signs of animals. In return I allow his UNLOADED guns in the house. I can't promise the all the landmines and the small pot holes in the yard and I'm glad he hasn't held me accountable for all of that because we have alittle over an acre of small holes and landmines! I clean the half acre surrounding the house of the mines and sink holes, but that's where they seem to like to hang out the most.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I give Maggie and Elmo a bath about once a week...sometimes twice a month...depends...and I use a shampoo with mostuire beads in it cuz elmos skin seems try...and its from Hartz


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

lol ok cool


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

yea i figured i will give my dogs a bath once or twice a month or when they get real muddy LOL they like to play hard!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I just give my dogs a bath when they need it. If they start to stink or get extremely dirty, then I bathe them in Mane n Tail. It's good stuff. I use it myself.

Just wanted to add: 

Usually, when I go to someone's house and it smells like an animal, it's from them peeing on the carpet. It's not really an animal smell. Is it just me?


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

Truly it depends on color. Since Queen is mostly white I use VO5 cause not only does it get her white whiter, but other dog shampoo's have had me rushing her to the vet! I used a oatmeal based shampoo and it had an adverse effect on her. Her eyes were tearing non-stop! I now stick with what I know works!


----------



## Colips_Blue_Chromie (Feb 3, 2008)

tail and mane.... gives him a nice coat everytime... not greasy but shiny and smooth/soft


----------



## manasbala (Apr 22, 2017)

*Shampoo to use on pitbulls*

You should choose the shampoo for Pitbulls based on the skin type. Because for Pitbulls fur you don't need a conditioner included dog shampoo. You can choose between two types of dog shampoos. 1. Organic oatmeal shampoo 2. Medicated shampoos

But first, determine what kind of skin your dog has. If it has a very dry and itchy skin but not suffering from any kinds of allergy or infection then you can go for any organic oatmeal based shampoo. But remember the shampoo shouldn't contain any soap materials. Soap materials dry the skin and remove the body oil produced naturally.

But if you see the itch problem is too much, or your dog has skin allergies or any kind of skin infection then for some days use a medicated shampoo, until the dog is cured fully. Medicated shampoos have remedies for different skin problems.

If you still confused about the shampoo google for some resources which suggest the best dog shampoos for Pitbulls only. For example, for a Yorkie conditioner based shampoos are better but for a Pitbull it's not. I found this article, it might help you Best Dog Shampoo For Pitbulls, Dry, Itchy & Sensitive Skin Care - PetHov


----------



## Upstreammiami (Apr 23, 2018)

Been using burts and bees oatmeal but I might switch to mane & tail.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Harper (Mar 17, 2019)

I was using burts bee but switched to head and shoulders 2in1 for the dandruff. Noticed less shedding too


----------



## jimu562 (May 21, 2019)

*Eqyss shampoo and conditioner*

I know im new but you guys got to try this stuff out ,after many years of looking for the best shampoo and conditioners for dogs with skin problems especially I've yet to find anything better than Eqyss. Eqyss Micro-tek shampoo & their mega-tek coat rebuilder, dont knock it until you tried it also they have other products im sure are awesome too but this is all I use.


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

I just use dawn dishsoap. Never had an issue, even with dogs with skin issues.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

AGK said:


> I just use dawn dishsoap. Never had an issue, even with dogs with skin issues.


 Likewise, but I only use the blue. Not sure if there's a difference but I always have the blue in the house.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Dawn is great for washing off allergens and oils. But it doesn't do anything to actually help with the allergies. Which is why I always recommend Duoxo.


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

My response wasn't for a dog with allergies as the OP never mentioned that in their first post, which is the only post I read and was answering.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Gotcha. It progressed down the line. Dawn is amazing stuff though. I used a topical flea med on my dog and he had a horrible reaction. Lethargy and vomiting. I washed him with Dawn twice and he was fine in a couple of hours.


----------



## Newt'Da Ripper (Jun 4, 2019)

I have tried many things dawn and a raw egg in food every morning seems to work well knock on wood


----------



## tddt (Jan 31, 2020)

EckoMac said:


> Gotcha. It progressed down the line. Dawn is amazing stuff though. I used a topical flea med on my dog and he had a horrible reaction. Lethargy and vomiting. I washed him with Dawn twice and he was fine in a couple of hours.


Same here and it's super scary when they start vomiting from reactions like that. Try Wondercide. Super simple/natural ingredients and shouldn't cause a reaction. It doesn't have all those nasty chemicals most flea stuff has in it. Our dog loves it and it actually smells good. Doubles as a shampoo too - kill two birds with one stone


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 6, 2020)

My one has sensitive to dry skin. So it is kind of hard to get the best-dog-shampoo for pitbulls best dog shampoo for pitbulls with dry skin for my one. But now I use natural oatmeal shampoo. And it works perfectly fine on him. Hopefully things always goes like that


----------



## Flintstones (Sep 17, 2020)

Upstreammiami said:


> Been using burts and bees oatmeal but I might switch to mane & tail.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


We used Burt's Bees but he still scratching and digging. Might try Dawn next. Hate to see him scratching and biting himself.


----------

